# Bobcat 750



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Im looking at adding a bobcat 750 to the fleet. Anyone running them ???It has all the bells and Hi-flo ...Thanks ,Wade :salute:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't have a S750, but I have a S650. I think the M-series machines are awesome in every way. With all the bells and whistles it's even better. I'm sure whoever runs it will be thrilled. I actually love using it for snow removal because it's so comfortable. Put some Wolf Paw tires on it for snow so you can get all that power to the ground.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

My Dad is in the same biz I am, and we work together on jobs from time to time. He bought a T770 this yr, and I've ran it several times....the 2 "biggest" things he and I both noticed about it (over the t320 it replaced) is obviously a MUCH nicer cab....the other being increased hyd performance when running a breaker....some of the little things include better tie down points, better hyd hookup placement/protection, better grease zerk design/placement,etc... 

Just curious, but whats the reason for going with the 750 size model over the 770?...I cant imagine the price being much different?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

..............................................


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I really want a 770-850 size machine but all these new ones have dpf's and with how much I idle my machines it will be nothing but trouble. I really like my 650(pre dpf) and can't wait to slap snow tires on it for this season.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1498725 said:


> I really want a 770-850 size machine but all these new ones have dpf's and with how much I idle my machines it will be nothing but trouble.


Tune and Delete Rob! You know how this works lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

snocrete;1498703 said:


> Just curious, but whats the reason for going with the 750 size model over the 770?...I cant imagine the price being much different?


Considering the 750 is wheeled over the 770 being tracks, I'd assume that's your answer.

Wade, have you decided on a new unit? Snow's just around the corner.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

blowerman;1498811 said:


> Considering the 750 is wheeled over the 770 being tracks, I'd assume that's your answer.
> 
> Wade, have you decided on a new unit? Snow's just around the corner.


Bobcat has a S770 and A770. Guy that does my plow installs has A770 and loves it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark, if I knew I could delete the dpf for sure I would already have an A770!!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought the s770 today..It should serve us well. I will pic it up next week


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

New s770 with no dpf it was ordered in jan 2012


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I talked to the sales guy at bobcat yesterday and he said all the a770's would have a dpf.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

blowerman;1498811 said:


> Considering the 750 is wheeled over the 770 being tracks, I'd assume that's your answer.


 they make s750 & s770....also theres t750 & t770


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I looked at new ones but decided to go A300 with 600 hours
Seems there are a good amount of used machines around 

I love the new cab but the emissions has raised the price almost $4500 here 

I still prefer H pattern controlls over piolet or sjc as I find it's easier on your wrists after a long day


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We have a s300 and it is a great skiddy..I hope the s770 does as well. I checked again today the one I bought does not have the dpf...I will pick it up next week


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Have had a 750 for awhile now and the pros. nice cab and air seat also quiet in the cab, cleaning radiator and hydraulic cooler is much easier than the 300's we have.
The cons are they say it has better vision which it would if they wouldnt have mounted fat alberts lunch pail to the windshield honestly the size of the wiper motor right where you look down at the cutting edge just seems dumb, One other thing that bothers me the most is on the 300's when you run the aux hydraulics on hi flow the plumbing takes some of the oil on the return side and slips it to the case drain and back to reservoir, while only part of the flow goes through the filter and cooler, On the M series 100% of the return oil goes through the filter and cooler, which sounds good at first but in the real world when you put the same hi flow attachment on the Mseries as you ran on the 300's and work it for awhile you will overheat the oil and the reason this happens is that even though it is all going through the cooler the return back pressure is higher than the 300's because of sending it all through the cooler I have had lengthy discussions with bobcat about this and they deny that it could have higher back pressure by design but my gauges dont lie. So in a nutshell with one of my 300's I could process wood a full day and not overheat the hydraulic oil, with my M series 750 every 5 hours it shutsdown on high hydraulic oil temp. Now most owners probably wont even realize this but when processing wood the hydraulic system is taxed heavily it is just disappointing that the 300's could do it and the new one struggles.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

SNOWLORD. Thanks for help. I bought it now so I hope it works...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1501274 said:


> Have had a 750 for awhile now and the pros. nice cab and air seat also quiet in the cab, cleaning radiator and hydraulic cooler is much easier than the 300's we have.
> The cons are they say it has better vision which it would if they wouldnt have mounted fat alberts lunch pail to the windshield honestly the size of the wiper motor right where you look down at the cutting edge just seems dumb, One other thing that bothers me the most is on the 300's when you run the aux hydraulics on hi flow the plumbing takes some of the oil on the return side and slips it to the case drain and back to reservoir, while only part of the flow goes through the filter and cooler, On the M series 100% of the return oil goes through the filter and cooler, which sounds good at first but in the real world when you put the same hi flow attachment on the Mseries as you ran on the 300's and work it for awhile you will overheat the oil and the reason this happens is that even though it is all going through the cooler the return back pressure is higher than the 300's because of sending it all through the cooler I have had lengthy discussions with bobcat about this and they deny that it could have higher back pressure by design but my gauges dont lie. So in a nutshell with one of my 300's I could process wood a full day and not overheat the hydraulic oil, with my M series 750 every 5 hours it shutsdown on high hydraulic oil temp. Now most owners probably wont even realize this but when processing wood the hydraulic system is taxed heavily it is just disappointing that the 300's could do it and the new one struggles.


Snowlord, I'm not very mechanical, and it sounds like you know more about this than me. My question is does the 300 series shut down the machine if the hydraulic oil temp gets to high or does it just keep running? I guess I'm saying maybe it's a good thing the new machine won't keep running when temps get to high. If the 300 doesn't shut down, is it doing unseen damage, but continuing to run anyway? Just wondering, as I don't know the answers. Thanks.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Wade, your machine is a good machine dont get me wrong Im sure it will do everything you ask of it. Bobcats are the only skid I own. Its just that we work the hydraulics very hard and was hoping that the new one would be better. 
WI yes the 300's will shutdown as well, they just dont have as much back pressure on the return side so in turn generate less heat. Its funny the first time we hooked our processor up to the new Mseries and ran it I told my bobcat salesman that it was working harder than the 300's, he said oh no you just have to get used to it. When the bobcat rep came out to my shop and plugged in his computer to the Mseries he says holy cow you shutdown every 5 hours on high Hydraulic oil temp, I said yes that is what I told you on the phone.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1501334 said:


> Wade, your machine is a good machine dont get me wrong Im sure it will do everything you ask of it. Bobcats are the only skid I own. Its just that we work the hydraulics very hard and was hoping that the new one would be better.
> WI yes the 300's will shutdown as well, they just dont have as much back pressure on the return side so in turn generate less heat. Its funny the first time we hooked our processor up to the new Mseries and ran it I told my bobcat salesman that it was working harder than the 300's, he said oh no you just have to get used to it. When the bobcat rep came out to my shop and plugged in his computer to the Mseries he says holy cow you shutdown every 5 hours on high Hydraulic oil temp, I said yes that is what I told you on the phone.


Thanks Snowlord, that's funny, those guys are never wrong Hope they figure a way to help your problem. How long before you can start running after shutdown?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I talked with our BOBCAT dealer today. They told me they have had to replace the fan speed control in some..That should fix the over heating of the oil...


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;1501347 said:


> I talked with our BOBCAT dealer today. They told me they have had to replace the fan speed control in some..That should fix the over heating of the oil...


That would be nice. But already checked it. Hopefully they will get something figured out.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1501334 said:


> Wade, your machine is a good machine dont get me wrong Im sure it will do everything you ask of it. Bobcats are the only skid I own. Its just that we work the hydraulics very hard and was hoping that the new one would be better.
> WI yes the 300's will shutdown as well, they just dont have as much back pressure on the return side so in turn generate less heat. Its funny the first time we hooked our processor up to the new Mseries and ran it I told my bobcat salesman that it was working harder than the 300's, he said oh no you just have to get used to it. When the bobcat rep came out to my shop and plugged in his computer to the Mseries he says holy cow you shutdown every 5 hours on high Hydraulic oil temp, I said yes that is what I told you on the phone.


Gotta love engineers that are never out in the real world.

It all worked just dandy on their computer screens, you can't be having this problem.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine had that issue thankfully when it was still under warranty. We were driving up and down a very steep hill nonstop with the tracks sinking quite a bit. The temp would get very hot. I kept telling the dealer that it was getting hot and I would take it in to them. They would put the auxilary to work and load it heavily with a meter. Then insist that it does not get hot under load! lol. I take it back to site it gets hot. Back to dealer, "We loaded it so hard it would be impossible to replicate that level of stress on a jobsite. Ran it for a long time and no temp change". It turned out the fan was only running on low speed. Supposed to kick into a higher one as req'd.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1498855 said:


> Mark, if I knew I could delete the dpf for sure I would already have an A770!!!


No dpf..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------

